# CBBT 6/25 Did it again!!!!



## rocknreel (Jun 1, 2003)

We went straight back to our honey holes on saturday morning and slammed em again. what a day ended up with 10 sheepshead (2 w/papers registered @ bubbas 13# and 12-8#) the rest no less than 5#, 2 nice black drum both in 10# range, some croakers and one keeper tog and flounder Unbelievable!!! the sheepshead were thick and hungry, one of the citations was caught on, get this, a 1/2oz bucktail!!! and our day was over by 9am the action was hot and heavy fer 4 hours, then they shut down on us just like that even though we tried until 3pm when we drug up. But the Good Lord blessed us again and also gave us a lesson about greed! We could of left with our catch at 9am but got greedy and stayed til 3pm and left with a good case of sunburn!!!!  That'll teach us!  All in all another gggrrreeeaaattt day on the bay


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Sheeps on fiddlers?


----------



## rocknreel (Jun 1, 2003)

10-4


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Sheeps on fiddlers?




IF'N theys that thick..a k-bob of them big sand fleas on a dbl bttm rig?.hmm  ...need ta ho a ride...think I'm comin down with a cold


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

nice report and nice catch


----------

